# Is Cyclo "Break Away" Lube Good?



## ManuK (Oct 24, 2008)

I was finding it quite difficult to find a silicone spray in my area.So decided to take a long walk(3-4 Km) and visit each and every hardware shop(in the region where u find most of the major hardware shops in the city).After going to numerous shops, and finding only WD-40,(with most of them hearing the name for the first time!!), I finally stumbled upon a small shop which had a Cyclo Break Away lube.
(http://www.cyclo.com/lubricants.asp) 

It apparently has no "Silicone".

Is it good for lubing the cube? Has anyone tried it?
He says it is imported from US. I shall probably ask him to import the silicone spray from there (alongwith a lot of his other components,so price won't be too steep),but its going to take time.

So,if the "Break Away" lube is good,i can right away buy it, and not wait for the silicone spray to get shipped.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't use it because it's not meant to be used on plastic. Cyclo does make silicone spray, ask if he can get that.


----------



## shelley (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't use petroleum/oil based lubes on your cube.


----------



## ManuK (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks.Will ask him to ship silicone spray then..


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 25, 2008)

ManuK said:


> Thanks.Will ask him to ship silicone spray then..


Ship it to you? Is that possible? If it is, your shipping fee will be at least $15. It is flammable substance and can explode. They don't allow it on planes...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 25, 2008)

He meant he's asking someone from a hardware store to import silicone spray for him.


----------

